

Ask HN: Is it smart to cold mail a CEO? (Real Estate) - amerf1

Dear HN<p>I would like to get your thoughts&#x2F;experiences on cold-mailing a CEO of a major real estate company<p>I have a great opportunity that I am quite certain the CEO&#x27;s company will be interested in, is it a good idea to email him and offer to sell the property to him (over $150m)<p>Regards
======
PaulHoule
Read this first, seriously,

[http://www.symbiosis4u.us/eBooks/Ringer-
WinningThroughIntimi...](http://www.symbiosis4u.us/eBooks/Ringer-
WinningThroughIntimidation.pdf)

